# Leopard 2 Pictures



## Leathlord

Images of the new Leopard 2 arriving in Afghanistan. Pictures from a friend of a friend. Enjoy.


----------



## RHFC_piper

HOT! 










'nuff said.


----------



## Franko

Only a year to go........can't wait.           ;D

Regards


----------



## LordOsborne

That's one sexy tank  
Very interesting to see the mounting brackets for the slat armour. I'm glad to see we're not taking any chances.

_edited to include sexiness_


----------



## Spanky

Be still my beating heart!!!!


----------



## vonGarvin

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Only a year to go........can't wait.           ;D
> 
> Regards


Ditto, and I won't even get close enough to smell one of those cats, but DAMN!!!


----------



## JDMCRX

Nice i watched the CF video and a german video on the tank alot of nice features on that bad Boy. Love that the CF is stepping up


----------



## MarkS33

that is a truly stellar machine. i look foward to reading of its glorious, or maybe just great exploits in the sand box... looked like the crew was pretty stoked ;D


----------



## ArmyRick

Canadian Leo 2, wow.


----------



## medaid

It's Green  ;D


----------



## armchair

All these photos are off the Canadian Forces Web Site:  http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca
This is one of the best sites on internet covering the Canadian Military today.


----------



## Mithras

Actually they are Combat Camera photos.. but that really doesn't matter, they are pretty spiffy regardless.

Scroll Down to Bottom of Page.


----------



## qjdb

MedTech said:
			
		

> It's Green  ;D



That was my first thought as well, "It's awfully dark to be working in such a light brown country like Afghanistan."

But, I am guessing that 'natural camoflauge' works it's wonders pretty quickly?


----------



## geo

RG45...
The pics show that this 1st batch of Leo 2A6Ms came on on an Antonov.
Possibly the C17s will look after the balance... or not !/?


----------



## TN2IC

geo said:
			
		

> The pics show that this 1st batch of Leo 2A6Ms came on on an Antonov.



I just had a friend awhile ago, drop off some stuff for the Antonov via tractor trailer. He said the truck looks like a mini car compared to the plane!  



Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## ironduke57

New pic´s:




















Source:
- http://www.network54.com/Forum/169232/message/1189737551/%27C%27+Sqn+LdSH%28RC%29+Leopard+2A6M+CAN+Photos

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## armyvern

I bet I know what choice words those pictured gentlemen would have to say if someone were to come along and say ...

"Quick, get ready for GOC/ATI inspection ..."

Awesome pics. Could almost turn me into a tank slut.


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I bet I know what choice words those pictured gentlemen would have to say if someone were to come along and say ...
> 
> "Quick, get ready for GOC/ATI inspection ..."
> 
> Awesome pics. *Could almost turn me into a tank slut*.


Oh, I'm already there ;D


----------



## geo

Witch tank slut?
Tank witch slut?
Tank slut witch?
Slut tank witch?

Hmmm... this isn't going anywhere


----------



## Leathlord

I am not giving specific links but the site is www.liveleak.com and click under Iraq or Afghanistan if you want to see Canadians in action.


----------



## scotty884

Here ya go guys new pics from A-stan!


----------



## ArmyRick

Is there a 120mm HESH round? No, its not a op sec issue either so please answer, thanks. The curious grunt.


----------



## Michael OLeary

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Is there a 120mm HESH round?



According to Google: Yes.


----------



## 63 Delta

Is that an MG3 on the ground, in the pics? Are they not mounting c6's on top?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Is that an MG3 on the ground, in the pics? Are they not mounting c6's on top?



IIRC our weapons can't use the german mounts


----------



## Thorvald

Well looks like the issue of the standard 3-colour NATO camo paint job didn't last long... the dust changes the colour pretty quick!

Has any sort of Canadian identification been added yet or plans for?


----------



## TN2IC

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Is that an MG3 on the ground, in the pics? Are they not mounting c6's on top?



That is what I am wondering. Anyone comfirm it?


----------



## Thorvald

TN2IC said:
			
		

> That is what I am wondering. Anyone comfirm it?



Almost 100% guaranteed, look at the shape of the butt with the extra piece facing downwards, the flash suppressor is conical, square receiver assembly, elongated holes on assembly, the rear site folded down ahead of the feed tray, etc.

Compare to image below:







Love to have a go at that little beauty!


----------



## Bobby Rico

Sweeeeeet.  I'm still in mild shock that we, CANADA, have a good tank.  Next thing you know we'll be getting attack helicopters.


And next think you know hell might freeze over.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeet.  I'm still in mild shock that we, CANADA, have a good tank.  Next thing you know we'll be getting attack helicopters.
> 
> 
> And next think you know hell might freeze over.



Funny thought it already did  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens

It did, when The Eagles got back together.


----------



## RHFC_piper

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeet.  I'm still in mild shock that we, CANADA, have a good tank.  Next thing you know we'll be getting attack helicopters.



Jeez... It's like we're actually trying to build an army that can fight... Didn't think I'd see that in my life.


Lookin' at those pics really makes me wish they (the tanks) were there last September...


----------



## Bobby Rico

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Jeez... It's like we're actually trying to build an army that can fight... Didn't think I'd see that in my life.



Seriously.  I'm sure had a conservative government not been elected, we'd probably still have the Leopard 1s in storage, and be a non-tank supporting army.  What a concept.


Now, as for those attack helicopters.  ;D


----------



## geo

WRT the MG3, if anyone had bothered to follow the various threads concerning the Leo2A6Ms borrowed from Germany, the vehicles are borrowed "AS IS" and are to be returned "AS WAS".

No Canadian modifications permitted till we get our own slighthly used Leo2A4s upgraded to 2A5(M?) or 2A6M.

Bobby Rico.... the Leo1s were in storage cause the Brass hats in the CF decided that is where they were going.  Until the military told the Gov't that the Leos were needed and lives depended on it, the Gov't wasn't required to make any decisions.... BUT, if you go back on some threads on this site, you will find that there were some staff checks done to source Leo2s prior to the election of the Harper Gov't.


----------



## Bobby Rico

Geo,

Wasn't that as a result of lack of budget to be able to continue supporting the Leo 1?  (serious question- not trying be a prick, I'm legitimately curious)  I'd thought financial constraints played a part in the decision to sideline the Leos.


----------



## geo

yup.... but that would have required forethought


----------



## ironduke57

New pix:

- http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k130/ldshrecceboy/?start=0

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

good pics Duke
Thanks much


----------



## Armynewsguy

If you would like to see and learn a bit more about the tank check out the following Army News links.

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=2226

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=2264

armynewsguy


----------



## ironduke57

And new pix:




















Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## stollhofen

I don't know if this question been asked ; does the direction of the V marking on the side of the Leopard  mean anything ? Thanks


----------



## Lance Wiebe

Irondukes57, thanks for posting those.  Interestingly, I was just looking at the same pictures on a different forum.  And thanked the poster there as well.....


----------



## aesop081

Those tanks look great driving/sitting around....

Lets see some pics of them shooting the crap out of something already !!!!


----------



## medaid

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Those tanks look great driving/sitting around....
> 
> Lets see some pics of them shooting the crap out of something already !!!!




I second that... I wanna see things go BOOOOOM!!!


----------



## TN2IC

stollhofen said:
			
		

> I don't know if this question been asked ; does the direction of the V marking on the side of the Leopard  mean anything ? Thanks



"THIS SIDE UP"



Sorry guys, I just had too.


----------



## JohnnyG

I have a few questions about our Leopards over there, Irondukes57 you could probably answer them best.(I wear blue so im not up to date on all the army stuff). What are the brown steal cage like things on the new tanks? I've seen them on US tanks in Iraq, the only think I can think they are for is to pre detonate an RPG or something and to hang kit on. And why don’t the older Leopards they have it? Now that the new tanks have arrived are the older ones being sent home or are you guys just going to keep them for the extra firepower? 
Thanks, keep up the good work over there


----------



## ironduke57

Thanks, but I think there are probably people here who know much more. I am just an interested german civilian which never saw an Tank in RL.

Regarding your first question yes you are right. This so called "Slat Armor" should stop/destroy/deflect RPG´s/hollowcharge warhead´s. Regarding the rest of your question´s someone else can probably answer them better then me.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Johnny,
No one here will tell you what we plan to do with any of our Leos in Afghanistan - OPSEC

Slat armour for the Leo C2s - we deployed em with now bolt on armour kit - +/- same stuff as used on the Leo2s we've just gotten - we weren't there yet.

Will we get slat armour for our LAVs, TLAVs and Leos.... probably.  RPGs & VBIEDs are a constant threat.  They have proven themselves in Iraq.  I'd say it's only a matter of time.


----------



## ironduke57

No pic´s and not canadian, but IMO worth showing.

Danish Leo2´s in Helmand (Vid):
- http://www.forsvarskanalen.dk/fmc.aspx?bhcp=1 (click on "Kampvogne klar i Helmand")

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Great vid wish I could understand it.


----------



## Southern Boy

OK, nice tank, but the real gem here is that plane. I can't believe those things still fly. I like the pilot's pose too.


----------



## ironduke57

Southern Boy said:
			
		

> OK, nice tank, but the real gem here is that plane. I can't believe those things still fly. I like the pilot's pose too.


Why shouldn´t they? The AN-124-100 is again in production. I would be happy if my country would buy some of the new An-124-100M-150 or better An-124-300.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

New pic´s from MP.net:





















--------------------------------
And here an German TV-report about Canadian Armed Forces around Kandahar, including Leopard 2 "show-of-force".
- http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/Reportage_aus_dem_Sueden_Afghanistans/Sendungen_H,228/359838 (German)
(If you just get some german text you have to allow popups.)

Short summary of the report:


> A report of the situation in the south of Afghanistan, how dangerous the situation there is, what the canadian soldiers think on their mission to secure the area and to prevent the taleban from bringing in any more reinforcements through the pakistani border (one reported , that he is already 2 months in Afghanistan and already had 30 rocket attacks, another told that securing the workers who were building the 3km road shown there, already cost the lives of more than 20 canadians, a friend of him was shot in the head, survived, but will never be able to speak again, the guy in front of the Leo 2 told the reporters that his tank already killed 2 taleban). The reporter in Kandahar at the end told that the Canadians said that the situation is turning from bad to worse and backup from their allies is much needed, but other nations (including Germany) are refusing the request for reinforcements.


 (Done by evil-twin from MP.net)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Ironduke57
Glad to see that MsM in Germany is doing a nice hatchet job on the conditions in Kandahar & all of southern Afghanistan -  how things are getting from bad to worse...

- In my local paper this morning, they had an article that was describing the opening of a new luxury highrise appartment building (escalators & all) opening up in Kandahar City.  Occupied by all sorts of Afghan repats..... sooo..... things must be real insecure if they felt safe enough to build & occupy such a residence


----------



## George Wallace

And then geo, it may be that reporters way of "shaming" European members to take a more active role to assist their Canadian allies to the south........Look at the activism some of our reporters are displaying in our Press and their articles proposing the big pullout from Afghanistan.  Remember, many members of the Press are biased and will choose one side or the other.   There are very few who have mastered the "unbiased" approach to the News.  We have examples of that here, with our Blachfords and our Martins providing opposing views.


----------



## observor 69

Everybody has a bias, the professional thing is to acknowledge the fact and do your best to present as objective a report as possible. 
PBS in the states does this by offering equal time to all viewpoints. 
The value of a forum such as Army.ca is to allow members  to hear opinion from all sides of an argument.


----------



## Beals

What's so new about these versions?

I like them, they look much smaller, they must be quicker eh? I find the colours are horrible for them in Afghanistan, try a new colour.


----------



## Big Foot

Beals, have you read any of this thread or the other threads about the new Leopard 2s? Might be a good idea to get acquainted with the vehicles you're talking about instead of just making broad generalizations like "the colours are horrible" or "the look much smaller." Again, read up before commenting.


----------



## Danjanou

Beals said:
			
		

> What's so new about these versions?
> 
> I like them, they look much smaller, they must be quicker eh? I find the colours are horrible for them in Afghanistan, try a new colour.



Yeah because it's all about the colour there.  : Ok i'll pass on your suggestions to the CDS immediately, and your rank  and/or years of service in the armoured corps are again?


----------



## Rayman

Beals. Take a good read. Or google Leopard Tank. Tons of good reading that wont have you in the n00b cage.

http://www.fprado.com/armorsite/leo2.htm


----------



## Franko

Sweet Jeebus another SME on the panzers who never served a day on one.

Great.....             :

Regards


----------



## cameron

Some more Taliban are about to get f@#$ed up BIG TIME ;D  Happy hunting tankers :tank:


----------



## ironduke57

To bring back a bit on-topic life some pic´s of danish Leo2´s in A´stan:
































Fresh from MP.net

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Jammer

Good Lord!!!
Was the MPEV servicable???
Hehehehehe....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Jammer said:
			
		

> Good Lord!!!
> Was the MPEV servicable???
> Hehehehehe....



Ummm... you do realize that its a backhoe in the pic and not a MPEV.



			
				ironduke57 said:
			
		

>


----------



## geo

Umm.... no slat armour panels - and all our 2A6s have em...........

Could these be the few Dane Leos that they brought over?


----------



## midget-boyd91

Well hell. Like that they look all fuzzy and friendly, not scary at all. 
Maybe they're trying to entice the Taliban to come play with the fuzzy 'teddy bears' and then - BAM.


----------



## Franko

geo said:
			
		

> Umm.... no slat armour panels - and all our 2A6s have em...........
> 
> Could these be the few Dane Leos that they brought over?



ironduke57 answered your question.       




			
				ironduke57 said:
			
		

> To bring back a bit on-topic life some pic´s of danish Leo2´s in A´stan:
> <snip>
> Fresh from MP.net
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

I think that the following might be of intereste for one or another.
I ripped from TV an documentation about Leo1 and 2 with video footage of the prototype´s and there testing. As I already have uploaded it for another forum I just though why not post it here. Language is german, but the video footage speak´s for it self.

- https://gigamaildownload.alice-dsl.de/DownloadPage.aspx?attachmentid=3df650ae-2c26-436c-abff-56cddbda03bb&deliveryid=702c3d03-a254-42da-8aa1-71584e8eb717

The link will only functional for 2-3 days.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I downloaded it, but can't seem to get it to play, either with Quicktime or realmedia.


----------



## ironduke57

It is encoded with DivX (latest Version), so you need an corresponding codec installed to watch it.

BTW: The link is dead now.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## obelix

Leo 2A6M at the PanzerTruppenSchule

Nov/Dec 2007


----------



## vonGarvin

Do the Danes have A5 Leos, or the A6?  To me, it looks as though they are A5; however, the turret angle may be throwing me off...


----------



## ironduke57

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Do the Danes have A5 Leos, or the A6?  To me, it looks as though they are A5; however, the turret angle may be throwing me off...


A5 or to be more exact A5DK as they have some modifications to the normal A5.

Regards,
ironduke57

BTW: @Colin P: Did you get the vid to work?


----------



## vonGarvin

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> A5 or to be more exact A5DK as they have some modifications to the normal A5.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57
> 
> BTW: @Colin P: Did you get the vid to work?


Thank you ironduke!  I guess my AFV recognition isn't that far off


----------



## Colin Parkinson

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> A5 or to be more exact A5DK as they have some modifications to the normal A5.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57
> 
> BTW: @Colin P: Did you get the vid to work?



Yes I did, downloaded the stuff you mentioned and it worked fine, thanks


----------



## ironduke57

Fresh pix from MP.net:



















































,
ironduke57


----------



## tomahawk6

They all can be found on combat camera. ;D
This photo tells me that someone had too much time on their hands,but it is pretty. ;D


----------



## 421 EME

tomahawk just to let you know that is a memorial to the Canadian troops that have died in Afghanstan and it was done by our troops on there own time which is very sparse.


----------



## tomahawk6

I'm sorry, it is quite nice I just thought it was the usual base beutification project so beloved of US commanders.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

If I'm not mistaken that's Masu'm Ghar.

EDITED 

Correct spelling provided by Fraz


----------



## 421 EME

Sapper your right it is MSG. As for your spelling, I don't know, I have allways used MSG.


----------



## Fraz

FOB Masu'm Ghar formerly known as 302


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Fraz said:
			
		

> FOB Masu'm Ghar formerly known as 302



Thx for the correct spelling Fraz

:cheers:


----------



## Yrys

Yes, the flag is lovely.

Anyone know what it is made of ?

Civy question : what is the "big bullet" in the arms of the soldier in the last pic of ironduke57 ?


----------



## aesop081

Yrys said:
			
		

> Civy question : what is the "big bullet" in the arms of the soldier in the last pic of ironduke57 ?



Ammunition for the main gun


----------



## 421 EME

That "big bullet" is a 120mm APFSDS.


----------



## Yrys

Thanks for your answers, CDN Aviator and 421 EME .   

I'm surprised at the official name of the Silver Bullet (just google it) .
For me 120 mm is 12 centimeters, and it's bigger then that. But I know that I don't know nothing about weapon, so I must be missing something here...


----------



## aesop081

Yrys said:
			
		

> so I must be missing something here...



Dont look at the cassing size but at the size of the sabot that shoots down the barel.


----------



## vonGarvin

APFSDS="Armour Piercing, Fin Stabilised, Discarding Sabot" in English.

The 120mm (correct, 12 cm) is the calibre, or the width, of the projectile.  In this case, however, since it has a sabot that discards, (the sabot is 12cm), the actual "bullet" (or projectile) is much less in diameter.


----------



## ironduke57

Yrys said:
			
		

> Thanks for your answers, CDN Aviator and 421 EME .
> 
> I'm surprised at the official name of the Silver Bullet (just google it) .
> For me 120 mm is 12 centimeters, and it's bigger then that. But I know that I don't know nothing about weapon, so I must be missing something here...



Here you can see how such an APFSDS round looks from the inside.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Yrys

Thank you for the pic, ironduke57 .

The one I found on the internet is bigger, which is better for a civil like me  .

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m829a1.htm


----------



## aesop081

Yrys said:
			
		

> Thank you for the pic, ironduke57 .
> 
> The one I found on the internet is bigger, which is better for a civil like me  .
> 
> http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m829a1.htm



Glad you learned something new Yrys, thats what we are here for.


----------



## Yrys

And your patience to explained things to me often amazed me.
Thanks .

Well, speaking of learning, learn something about Glock in another thread...
I knew Glock were higly popular, consider easy to use, light (saw a fiction show that refer to them as lady's guns),
but didn't knew they were plastics (polymer-framed pistols is wikipedia can be believed on that) .


Personal Question regarding pistols 



			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> - No thank-you. I keep my Tupperware in my fridge, not my gun safe.
> 
> 8)


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

Yrys,

Just to add to the fun that Mortarman gave, calibre (said in my best Dr Evil voice) can be in an imperial measuresment (inches) or metric (usually millimeters).  British and US weapons tended to use imperial measurements expressed in inches (.303 rifle for instance) until after WW2.  Larger guns might have been 3" or 5.5" for instance while naval guns got really big (5 inch, 6 inch, 8 inch, 12 inch etc up to 18 inches for the Japanese).  The British made it more fun for a while by using weight to describe the bore (2 pounder, 6 pounder, 18 pounder, 20 pounder, 25 pounder etc).  I think that it refered to weight of the projectile but it might be something more exotic.  British measuresments tend to escape me (what is a stone anyway and what the heck is a fortnight).  The ever-practical Germans seemed to stick to metric (7.92mm etc) and used mm even with their naval guns.  The Bismark, for instance had 320mm main guns, while the British would have called them 15" guns.  

_Calibres_, however, can also refer to the length of the barrel.  If you see a split number (75 mm L24 for instance), the first is usually the diameter and second refers to the length of the barrel.  The length of a gun like this is found by multiplying the first number (diameter) times the second (the calibres).  The big 16 inch guns on the Iowas are 50 calibres in length (they are 16 inch /50 calibre guns). 

Following this, not all guns with the same diameter have the same performance.  The mainstay of the German army tank force in WWII started with a 75mm that was 24 calibres in length (75mm L24).  This was low-velocity gun.  It ended the war with a 75mm L48 gun with much better performance against armour.  Generally, a longer barrel will give you a higher muzzle velocity and greater range/accuracy/kinetic energy since the gasses from the propellent have more time to "push" on the projectile.  

Bottom line for today is that most tanks have a gun between 100mm and 125mm in diameter, but that you have to go beyond bore diameter to measure performance. 

Cheers


----------



## geo

For those of you who want to know about the Canadian flag on the MSG hillside....
It wass assembled by some South Affrican & American dog handlers attached to the CF last spring...
http://www.proudtobecanadian.ca/blog/index/weblog/6286/



> Canadian troops get a salute made of stone
> 
> Civilian dog handlers at a Canadian base in Afghanistan got the idea to lay out a giant maple leaf flag with red and white painted boulders on a hillside
> 
> Murray Brewster, Canadian Press
> 
> Published: Saturday, February 10, 2007
> 
> MA’SUM GHAR, Afghanistan—Taking and holding the area around Ma’sum Ghar last fall cost Canadians the lives of five soldiers and that sacrifice is now etched into this dusty, ragged hillside by—of all people—American and South African dog handlers.
> 
> A huge red and white rock mural of the Canadian flag has been carefully laid out on slope leading to a hilltop observation post at this bustling forward base. Running along the bottom of the flag are a series of whitewashed boulders, representing the soldiers who died here.
> 
> For Van Thames of AM-K9 Protection, erecting the symbol and the memorial was a way to say thank you to Canadians who have kept him and his team safe and comfortable.
> 
> Working on the project in his spare time, Thames had no idea how much the gesture would mean to members of Alpha and Charlie Companies of the 1st Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment, who have endured months of bitter, desperate fighting with Taliban militants.
> 
> “I had one guy that come up and first of all I thought he was mad with me,” Thames said, his long South Carolina drawl, stretching out every syllable.
> 
> “He said, ‘I’m pissed. I’m pissed.’ I said, ‘What’s wrong? What I do wrong?’ He said: ‘I’m mad ‘cause it took an American to think about it and do it instead of one of us doing it.”
> 
> It was, Thames chuckled, a backhanded way of saying, “thank you.”
> 
> The project was started one day about two weeks ago as Alpha Company headed off for a patrol into the grim winter desert moonscape that is Panjwaii and Zhari districts, west of Kandahar, he said.
> 
> Thames and his fellow dog handlers, Hollis Crawford and Rogelio Meza, set out to lay down the outline, collect the rocks and paint them. They were soon joined by their two South African colleagues.
> 
> The flag was almost complete, with the two red bars on either side of the maple leaf to be painted, when the patrol arrived back early a few days later.
> 
> “It’s left people speechless and without words to describe their appreciation,” said Master Warrant Officer Joe Pynn.
> 
> “Being away on a mission, coming back off patrol and seeing that, you have no idea what it meant to the boys when they saw that [while] rolling in the gate.”
> 
> Although Canadians are not huge flag-wavers, he said, the site of the red maple leaf on hill that has cost so much sweat and precious blood brought tears to the eyes of some of the bone-tired troops.


----------



## dangerboy

Pictures do not do it justice, seeing it in person it something else.


----------



## geo

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Pictures do not do it justice, seeing it in person it something else.


All the more impressive in that it was assembled with the blood, sweat and tears of US and RZA citzens in recognition of our own blood, sweat and tears.


----------



## Jammer

An awe inspiring sight for anyone coming back to MSG.


----------



## cameron

I'm just getting the time to look at these pictures, they're lovely, what sexy beasts! :tank:  Just the thing to get my day started, some good German/Canadian tank porn ;D.  That picture with the maple leaf in the background is nice, very inspiring, and a fitting tribute to Canada's fallen heroes in Afghanistan. :cdnsalute:


----------



## AirCanuck

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeet.  I'm still in mild shock that we, CANADA, have a good tank.  Next thing you know we'll be getting attack helicopters.
> 
> 
> And next think you know hell might freeze over.



It must have.  If only those choppers would come in too...

Man what a tank.  As said before, almost enough to entice me onto that dusty ground of yours.


----------



## Mackie

Leopard2A4
Location: Altmark training area (GüZ). A new caserne in service since 2000.


----------



## jim303

stollhofen said:
			
		

> I don't know if this question been asked ; does the direction of the V marking on the side of the Leopard  mean anything ? Thanks



I'm not sure if the meanings have changed, they were used in various ways, but generally .... [Edit for OPSEC.  Too much information]

Cheers.


----------



## McG

According to Jane’s, the Swiss have an upgrade or Werterhaltung (WE) for their Leopard 2A4s (called Pz 87). The Pz 87 WE is being oriented towards low-level conflict, focusing primarily on enhancement in all-round protection, the provision of an independent weapon station for the loader and mine protection.  The WE kit includes command and control and protection features. The latter involve virtual and physical measures, including new side armor for the turret; additional hollow-charge bomblet protection for the turret roof (developed by RUAG); signature suppression; an auxiliary weapon station for a 12.7mm machine gun; and enhanced underbody protection against mines.


----------



## ironduke57

Regarding the Panzer87WE an Quote from www.kampfpanzer.de:



> Currently the two companies KMWeg (75%) and RUAG Land Systems (25%) developing a modernisation package for the Swiss Panzer 87. From 2008 around 120 Pz 87 will be upgraded and designated Pz 87WE (Werterhaltung = value conservation).
> Main goal of the combat improvement project is the signification improvement of the protection, but also of the command and control capabilities.
> The hull is equipped with an additional mine protection as it got fielded also with the German Leopard 2A6. The package includes a large steel plate mounted under the hull front and covering the complete fighting compartment. The driver\'s seat has been removed by a parachute harness like arrangement that the driver wears around his hip. Large belt hold him in the right position. Like that the driver does not have any contact with the hull except on the pedals and is out of the shockwave area of exploding land mines. The protection of the driver is also increased by an additional armour plate on the hull glacis.
> A last change for the driver is the use of a rear view camera, mounted on the hull rear top. It allows the rear driving without any guidance by the commander.
> More extensive changes have been made to the turret of the Pz 87WE. Front and frontal sides are protected by Swiss developed armour packages. By using titanium alloys the passive protection against APFSDS penetrators could be improved significantly. Switzerland is not using the wedge armour developed in Germany and used for all Leopard 2A5+ versions. Instead of it the 230mm strong boxes are used which keep the well known form of the Pz 87 turret. The use of the new armour boxes has advantages, but also some disadvantages. The form ensures a constant protection level nearly over the entire turret front. Unfortunately the gunner's sight has not been moved and is still placed in the right turret front, forming a ballistic hole. The armour boxes at the turret side are longer than the German ones and covering nearly the complete fighting compartment. To ensure access to the engine compartment the modules can be moved aside.
> The additional armour at the turret front and sides consists of several parts and can be removed easily. According to the current planning the modules should be mounted only in actual combat like situations. In addition all boxes can be opened at the bottom and the inserted armour can be exchanged according to the expected threat.
> An additional external change is the improvement of the turret roof armour. The smoke grenade launcher has been also redesigned and is protected by a cover plate like the French Galix system. Additional closed storage boxes for the crew's personal equipment are mounted at the turret rear.
> The Pz 87WE is equipped with an electric turret drive, replacing the older electro-hydraulic one of the Pz 87. The new system is significantly decreasing the crew's exposure in case of a penetrating hit. In addition the energy consumption and the emission of thermal energy and noise could be decreased.
> An important change is the use of a new battlefield command system. In 2008 the Swiss Army is fielding this system which is allowing digital communication and information exchange between different units. The system enables the GPS based navigation from a coloured display at the commander's station. A third antenna is mounted at the right turret side beside the commander's copula. All navigation and communication data is collected and processed in a hull mounted digital computer.
> The Peri-R17A1 of the Pz 87 has been replaced by the later Peri-R17A2. The new sight includes an Ophelios-P thermal sight and allows the commander to observe the battlefield by night. The sight is still mounted in front of the commander's cupola. Because of the increased dimensions of the sight the field of view of the commander over his normal vision blocks is slightly limited.
> The normal AA-MG of the PZ 87 has been replaced by the so called Autarkic Weapon System (AWS). It consists of a 12.7mm M2 (MG64) machine gun, in a remotely controlled gun mount. The system is electrical controlled and full stabilized. The system is equipped with a day channel only. Tests with an image intensifier sight did not lead to the expected results. On request the system can be equipped with a thermal sight as well. The AWS is controlled by the loader. On his station a flat display and a joystick are mounted. It is planed to develop an active protection system based on the AWS. Then the system will be equipped with the parallel 7.5mm MGs. The AWS will then be equipped with a sensor guided logic that is acquiring protection targets, classifies them and if necessary starts an attack. The system would be comparable to the British TAMS.
> Because of the AWS the loader's hatch needed to be modified, it swings now open to the front.
> One focus during the development of the Pz 87WE was also the reduction of Radar, thermal and noise emission. To achieve this goal structural changes like the smoke grenade cover or the redesigned storage boxes have been introduced. In addition the tank can be equipped with a new multi-spectral camouflage kit. It is minimizing the radar reflections and decreases the thermal signature. The kit is mounted all over the turret but also the hull, including large skirts at the front. Together with the already available exhaust silencers the Pz 87WE will be one of the MBTs with the lowest detection possibility.
> The 61t heavy Pz 87WE is showing what potential is still hidden in the old Leopard 2. After 20 years of service use in the Swiss Army the combat effectiveness of the Pz 87 is improved significantly.



Sadly this isn´t uptodate anymore. Out of financial reasons some parts of the WE packed where scrapped (for example the AWS).
More Pix of it (and other Leo2 variants/other milstuff) can also be found on that page. (German and English)

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## observor 69

HELP WANTED

Nash Soonawala of Winnipeg writes: "Tanks, and some other military vehicles, have an inverted 'V' painted on their sides. Sometimes this V is turned 90 degrees and is lying on its side. What is the significance of these symbols?

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080411.wwisdom12/BNStory/specialComment/


----------



## Love793

I beleive it's an IFF marking.


----------



## McG

.... and that's all the detail which is required.   This was asked once before & you can find more detail in this thread:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65930/post-630922.html#msg630922


----------



## Fusaki

421 EME said:
			
		

> tomahawk just to let you know that is a memorial to the Canadian troops that have died in Afghanstan and it was done by our troops on there own time which is very sparse.



The flag at MSG was actually made by American Dog Handlers with the help of the terps. I don't know if it has been expanded on since Jan 07, but the folks who started it were not Canadian.  The Dog Handlers are a solid crew and their effort was very much appreciated.


----------



## ironduke57

Picture of an A4 with an Armor package developed by IDB for an unspecified "foreign user".

Leopard 2A4 Evolution Demonstrator (IBD) with AMAP-R Roof Armour





http://idr.janes.com/public/adlink/ads/1297078.pdf

From Tanknet:


> Side skirts are removed, so that total up-armored weight is "about 60 [metric] tons". AMAP elements are partially movable for maintenance and refueling access. Supposed to protect against "heavy ATGMs" over the flanks and handheld AT weapons, IEDs and EFPs "of all calibers" all around. Includes bottom mine protection and "improved slat armor" aft, the latter to be replaced by further improved technology in serial production. No modification to the base vehicle beyond attaching the armor modules, though integration of an active defense system is planned as a future step.



Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> The flag at MSG was actually made by American Dog Handlers with the help of the terps. I don't know if it has been expanded on since Jan 07, but the folks who started it were not Canadian.  The Dog Handlers are a solid crew and their effort was very much appreciated.



Dog handlers were South African & Americans.....
We have friends from RZA


----------



## AirCanuck

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Picture of an A4 with an Armor package developed by IDB for an unspecified "foreign user".
> 
> Leopard 2A4 Evolution Demonstrator (IBD) with AMAP-R Roof Armour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://idr.janes.com/public/adlink/ads/1297078.pdf
> 
> From Tanknet:
> Regards,
> ironduke57
> 
> 
> That is a spectacular picture.


----------



## Schütze

Kampfpanzer Leopard 2


   Pictures of Leo 2...

More at http://www.fprado.com/armorsite/leo2.htm


----------



## canauck

Nice photos like how the egineer version was included, I'm pretty sure they are from European countries.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

canauck said:
			
		

> Nice photos like how the egineer version was included, I'm pretty sure they are from European countries.



Well no kidding as we don't have any LEO 2's on Canadian Soil.


----------



## Lance Wiebe

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Well no kidding as we don't have any LEO 2's on Canadian Soil.



Not quite yet, they should be off-loading the first ones fairly soon from what I understand.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Not quite yet, they should be off-loading the first ones fairly soon from what I understand.



Hmm... and I have been hearing the exact opposite coming out of the School here


----------



## jimderfuhrer

Still the Leopard 1A5 (C2) most famous pictures of Canadian forces ...this is a strong messages to every country you don't **** with German made  





Deutsch  Bundeswehr KampfPanzer Leopard 2




Deutsch Bundeswehr  KampfPanzer Leopard 2




Deutsch Bundeswehr "allerletzte" test (haha)


----------



## tech2002

What is the purpose of this device on the second last photo ?


----------



## George Wallace

tech2002 said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of this device on the second last photo ?



It is the latest German Secret Weapons System Delivery System;  The MBT Catapult.    Now we will have to kill you.   ;D








It is a Test Bed on a Test Track.  It would be used to observe the operation of a vehicle on different angles of approach, and the affects on the mechanical parts, suspension, etc. of operations on different side slopes.


----------



## McG

tech2002 said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of this device on the second last photo ?


See here for where the CF goes to get similar testing done on our vehicles:  http://cstt-ctts.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/facilities/facilities03.html

You will be able to answer your own question at the end of visiting that site.


----------



## tech2002

thanks, very interesting.. didn't know such thing existed until now


----------



## oorrah_pobieda

WE NEED TO BUY MORE, the Leopard 2 may be the best tank in the world along with the challenger and the abrams but with the amount we have we ain't that much of a threat to anyone

May we remain strong and vigilent


----------



## geo

Umm... you know we have bought 100 from the Dutch »& borrowed 20 from the Germans pending delivery from the Dutch....

100 is a good start


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

oorrah_pobieda said:
			
		

> WE NEED TO BUY MORE, the Leopard 2 may be the best tank in the world along with the challenger and the abrams but with the amount we have we ain't that much of a threat to anyone
> 
> May we remain strong and vigilent



Ummm yeah....next!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HItorMiss

Look at his profile...

22 year old MCpl (In a RegF light infantry Jump Company...*cough* my A*s *cough*).... in "Onterio"

I am calling BS! and if it is correct then he sure isn't paying attention to CF news which shows poor understanding and a lack of leaership in my books.


----------



## Burrows

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Look at his profile...
> 
> 22 year old MCpl (In a RegF light infantry Jump Company...*cough* my A*s *cough*).... in "Onterio"
> 
> I am calling BS! and if it is correct then he sure isn't paying attention to CF news which shows poor understanding and a lack of leaership in my books.


3rd Battalion, Princess Petawawa's Canadian Light Infantry.  C'mon, everyone knows about Princess Petawawa,  sister of Saquajoowiah, whose name I have just bastardized greatly.


----------



## Franko

oorrah_pobieda said:
			
		

> ... with the amount we have we ain't that much of a threat to anyone



Tell that to the dumb bastards who wanted to "catch" the other day and lost, I'm sure they think we're a threat.

Wait a sec, you've already been banned.         :

Regards


----------



## The Bread Guy

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Look at his profile...
> 
> 22 year old MCpl (In a RegF light infantry Jump Company...*cough* my A*s *cough*).... in "Onterio"



Not any mooooooooooooooooore.....  ;D


----------



## McG

Another pic of the 2A4 Evolution, and something completely different ...


----------



## wannabe SF member

Wow, the one on top looks like it's on steroïds, is this all add-on armour MCG?


----------



## McG

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Wow, the one on top looks like it's on steroïds, is this all add-on armour MCG?


It is actually only 60 tons. The armour is designed to recognize the all-around threat of modern operations as opposed to emphasising the frontal arc for a conventional war.  Have a look at this link:  
http://www.ibd-deisenroth-engineering.de/download.php?src=tl_files/resources/content-pdfs/brochures_uk/Leopard+2+A4+Evolution.pdf&token=fe6aa55d988627d4dfeafa339e754f0f&PHPSESSID=9b1ca3b92d7891a7cd01d55a94ccacc4


----------



## ironduke57

Dane´s in A-Stan:










































































By Danskeren on MP.net.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## R. Jorgensen

Sweeeeeeeeet.

I'm going to send these to my Dad, after all, we're Danish.


----------



## geo

Yikes.... those road wheels - couldn't have done a better job with a hatchet

Boy oh boy, hours and hours of work to replace em all......


----------



## Kat Stevens

Nothing wrong with those roadwheels, other than the missing pair.  The real job would be having to replace the support arm, it looks a little distressed.


----------



## geo

Missing RW and distressed support arm.... yeah.
Still don't like the look of the rubber on the 15th of 18 pictures.


----------



## Franko

It's a little damage....a couple of hour's work and nothing more.

Regards


----------



## R. Jorgensen

I have a question. What the hell are those wheels made out of?   It looks like they're made out of stone...


----------



## geo

It's just ...... dirt.


----------



## ironduke57

Chilean Leopard 2A4





- http://www.defpro.com/daily/details/442/

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

So is hat a real blade or a mock up, if it's real I wonder if they will sell the plans to us? Chile armaments factories are hurting maybe they will make up the brackets for us cheap!


----------



## ironduke57

As you can read in the link this pic was taken on the celebration of 30th anniversary of the Leo2 in the KMW HQ in Munich. So this Blade is probably no chilean design, but from KMW itself. If it is an mock up or real? I don´t know, but as long as no new information appear I would say it is real.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

The till now undisclosed consumer for the Evolution Add on armor pack from IBD is: Singapore!

And now some pic´s: 
















Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Dang a fellow had a great video of them and other equipment practicing for a parade, but it's been taken down. Wonder if he overstepped.


----------



## ironduke57

There is at least this official video:
- http://www.ndp.org.sg/articles_main.php?article=mediaBrief2&id=media

Regards,
ironduke57

edit: Someone reuploaded the video Colin meant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvH47ulDNAM&fmt=18


----------



## Tank Troll

These guys were hilarious doing track maintenance, and recovery in Germany at the Farschule in 08. The Driving Instructors had them doing weight training for PT so the could accomplish it.


----------



## ironduke57

Fresh Leo pix from the Eurosatory:









Rheinmetall "Revolution" upgrade pack. (Probably developed with IBD.)















KMW "A7+" upgrade pack. (A6M + PSO/UrbOP)

edit: One more pic of the A7:





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Franko

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> These guys were hilarious doing track maintenance, and recovery in Germany at the Farschule in 08. The Driving Instructors had them doing weight training for PT so the could accomplish it.



At least they used them in combat.         

Regards


----------



## ironduke57

Some pics of an Leopard 2 A5 from PzBtl 393 with some self developed rubber camo on the hull:

- http://www.flickr.com/photos/pzbrig15/4898920346/
- http://www.flickr.com/photos/pzbrig15/4898325961/
- http://www.flickr.com/photos/pzbrig15/4898919678/

From PzBrig15 of the German WHQ forum.

Regards,
ironduke57

edit: Come one guys (and girls)! Don´t let me the only one posting pics here!


----------



## ironduke57

First prototype of the turkish Leopard 2NG (which really looks much like the RH Revolution upgrade pack.):





Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57

More:










Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## McG

Not ours, but ...


----------



## wildman0101

MEOW: Nice Kitty... Sic Em....
LOL Scoty B


----------



## ironduke57

Leopard 2A7 by KMW:
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/IMG_0464_01.jpg
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/IMG_0478.jpg
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/IMG_0520.jpg
http://www.kmweg.de/de/uploads/pics/IMG_0556_01.jpg

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## TN2IC

What is that on top of the turret? Mechanize smoke grenade launcher? Blows my mind, from the original Leopard, until today's design. Still an amazing kitty.

Danke IronDuke for the pictures,
Tschüß,
TN


----------



## ironduke57

Thats a "FLW 200" RCWS without a weapon.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## cupper

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Thats a "FLW 200" RCWS without a weapon.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



This link has some good views of it.

http://www.army-guide.com/eng/product3171.html


----------



## TN2IC

I wonder if I can get that added on to my RAM 1500 truck?


----------



## cupper

TN said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can get that added on to my RAM 1500 truck?



Start small and work your way up.

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/08/07/dont-try-this-at-home-suv-with-remote-operated-shotguns/


----------



## 57Chevy

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

25/05/2012: Rheinmetall Canada delivers first Leopard 2 tanks to Canadian Army
http://www.rheinmetall.ca/en/rheinmetall_canada/publicrelations_1/news/2012_05_25_Leopard_2_delivery.php

Today Rheinmetall Canada marks the delivery of the first six Leopard 2 main battle tanks to the Canadian Army. Under a C$36M contract, Rheinmetall Canada is the prime contractor and technical authority for this repair and overhaul contract of 42 Leopard 2 tanks. 

Following substantial investment by Rheinmetall to improve Rheinmetall Canada’s infrastructure, work on the Leopard 2 tanks is proceeding well, and the company is proud to acknowledge this important milestone.

Mechanized forces consisting of main battle tanks continue to be an essential element of modern high-mobility warfare. Canada is a longstanding member of the world’s far-flung family of Leopard user nations having also operated the previous generation Leopard 1. The Canadian Forces deployed the battle-tested Leopard 2 with great success in Afghanistan, where intensive use of the system far exceeded the original requirements profile.

The name Rheinmetall is closely associated with the Leopard 2: out of a total of 2125 Leopard 2 tanks for the German Army, Rheinmetall completely built 977 in Kiel on behalf of the German and Dutch armed forces.

Rheinmetall Canada has emerged as the prime point of contact for the Leopard 2 family in the Canadian market. The company is able to offer full in-service support throughout the system’s entire lifecycle, making sure users can obtain everything they need from a single source. Moreover, combat performance upgrades can also be planned and implemented by a trusted Canadian company. 

These contracts bring Rheinmetall closer to its goal of becoming Canada’s Leopard 2 Centre of Excellence.


----------



## Danjanou

Macey said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can get that added on to my RAM 1500 truck?



Home made versions apaprently aren't that hard to develop  >

http://selousscouts.tripod.com/antiambush_devices.htm

http://zs.robotsquad.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=39299

http://www.rhodesia.nl/organ.jpg


----------



## McG

Does anyone have any pictures of the Canadian Leopard 2 as they were on their first field exercise in Canada earlier this month and last?


----------



## Kat Stevens

MCG said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any pictures of the Canadian Leopard 2 as they were on their first field exercise in Canada earlier this month and last?


----------



## Strike

Check here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfwapao/sets/72157629625581724/

Or look up the Edmonton Sun, Matt Dykstra. He had numerous photos in the Sunday, May long weekend edition.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I see they are using a mix of Leo2's and C2's. How much longer do they expect to hold onto the C2's?


----------



## Danjanou

Colin P said:
			
		

> I see they are using a mix of Leo2's and C2's. How much longer do they expect to hold onto the C2's?



Probably until the Canadian War Museum asks for them back. 8)


----------



## Franko

Colin P said:
			
		

> I see they are using a mix of Leo2's and C2's. How much longer do they expect to hold onto the C2's?



Until further notice.


----------

